# Electronic smokes on board?



## Tumbleweed (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't smoke, but my wife is making a hard effort to quit smoking, and she is now using the electronic cigarettes with no smoke emission.......does anyone know if they are allowed on board AMTRAK, or are they a no-no?


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 12, 2011)

According to this post from 02/2010,



> ELECTRONIC CIGARETTES OR E-CIGARETTES ARE BEING MARKETED AS A SAFER ALTERNATIVE TO SMOKING TOBACCO PRODUCTS FOR INDIVIDUALS WHO ARE ADDICTED TO OR WANT TO USE NICOTINE. MANY OF THESE ELECTRONIC DEVICES ARE DESIGNED TO LOOK LIKE CIGARETTES, CIGARS AND PIPES. THERE HAVE BEEN SOME INSTANCES OF PASSENGERS SMOKING E-CIGARETTES ON AMTRAK TRAINS AND IN AMTRAK STATIONS. THESE ELECTRONIC DEVICES HAVE NOT BEEN APPROVED BY THE FDA AS BEING SAFE TO USE.AN E-CIGARETTE CONSISTS OF A METAL OR PLASTIC TUBE THAT CONTAINS A LITHIUM BATTERY PACK, A HEATING ELEMENT, ELECTRONIC COMPONENTS, AND, IN THOSE DESIGNED TO LOOK LIKE CIGARETTES, AN LED AT ONE END THAT MIMICS THE GLOW OF A LIT CIGARETTE WHEN THE USER DRAWS AIR THROUGH IT. WHEN A USER DRAWS AIR THROUGH THE DEVICE, A HEATING ELEMENT VAPORIZES THE NICOTINE CONTAINING PROPYLENE GLYCOL SOLUTION, AND THE VAPOR IS INHALED INTO THE LUNGS. WHEN THEY ARE PUFFED, A VAPOR IS EMITTED INTO THE ATMOSPHERE. THE VAPOR EMITTED CAN BE VISUALLY SIMILAR TO CIGARETTE SMOKE. THERE IS ALSO THE POSSIBILITY THAT THE EXHALED AEROSOL FROM AN E-CIGARETTE COULD CONTAIN NICOTINE, PROPYLENE GLYCOL OR OTHER VOLATILE MATERIALS.
> 
> AMTRAK DOES NOT ALLOW THE USE OF THESE ELECTRONIC SMOKING DEVICES IN ANY AREA ON TRAINS, ON THRUWAY BUSES, IN STATIONS, OR IN ANY OTHER AREA WHERE SMOKING IS PROHIBITED.


So, more than just being big brother, there is a concern of exhaling nicotine, propylene glycol, and perhaps an odor into the cabin.


----------



## bobnabq (Oct 12, 2011)

As an ex-smoker who quit cold turkey in 1993, I don't want anyone smoking anything around me.

Four years ago an older brother of mine died from lung cancer.

He never smoked, but was married for 50 years to a chain smoker.

He got the cancer ~ she didn't.


----------



## zepherdude (Oct 12, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> As an ex-smoker who quit cold turkey in 1993, I don't want anyone smoking anything around me.
> 
> Four years ago an older brother of mine died from lung cancer.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am an adamant ex-smoker who buried 2 family members from lung cancer, no smoking is NO SMOKING. I believe an issue came up not long ago about wheel chair bound passengers being able to smoke downstairs in superliners. That is wrong as well. I am sorry for your brother bobnabq.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> As an ex-smoker who quit cold turkey in 1993, I don't want anyone smoking anything around me.
> 
> Four years ago an older brother of mine died from lung cancer.
> 
> ...


These devices are not "smoking". They are basically a neutralizer that uses nicotine. It is not the nicotine that gives people cancer.

The only thing I can see that might be a problem is any smells, but there are plenty of people that have body odor much worse than any smells given off by this.


----------



## history buff (Oct 12, 2011)

I was on the Capitol Limited this spring and saw this ban enforced.


----------



## amamba (Oct 12, 2011)

While on the CS in March, I observed a 20 something using an e-cigarette in the PPC. No one stopped him. He was being very discrete about it.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 12, 2011)

A bit off topic, but that never stopped me before :lol: :lol: :A couple of nights ago on the EB enroute back to Spokane from the gathering, just before our smoke stop in Wenatchee, the announcement was made over the PA that anyone wishing to smoke would have to move at least 25 feet from the open doors of the cars, as smoking in the state of Washington is prohibited within 25 feet of any doors. I don't smoke and don't like being around cigarette/cigar/pipe/pot :lol: smoke, so that made the stop that much more enjoyable to me. I've been to Seattle several times on the EB since that law was enacted and that's the first time I've heard an announcement on Amtrak about the 25 foot rule.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 12, 2011)

As already quoted in another post above, electronic smoking is the first bullet item in Amtrak's Smoking Policy at http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer/Page/1241267362069/1237405732517


----------



## bobnabq (Oct 12, 2011)

Guest said:


> These devices are not "smoking". They are basically a neutralizer that uses nicotine.


Can't she use a patch ?


----------



## bobnabq (Oct 12, 2011)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> ....Amtrak's Smoking Policy at http://www.amtrak.co...9/1237405732517



*Smoking and Non-Smoking Policies*

All Amtrak trains, Thruway buses and stations are *entirely non-smoking* except for the Auto Train.


Electronic smoking devices, such as electronic cigarettes, are not allowed in any area on trains, on Thruway services, in stations or in any other location where smoking is prohibited.
On Auto Train, passengers may smoke only in a designated, enclosed smoking room located on the lower level of the Lounge Car.
If such a car is not on a train due to an equipment substitution, then that entire train is non-smoking.


----------



## bobnabq (Oct 12, 2011)

Guest said:


> The only thing I can see that might be a problem is any smells, but there are plenty of people that have body odor much worse than any smells given off by this.


I suspect most folks on here would also oppose body odor. :wacko:


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 12, 2011)

They don't make folks ever leave the train station for a smoke break. In fact, I've about had it with smokers. They push and shove their way to the front of the line to get off the train before those who are disembarking at the station (understandably to get more puff time in), and then they smoke SMACK in front of the entrance to the train, where everyone has to breathe in their smoke while waiting for the rest of the folks to get off the train and those in front of them to get on.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 12, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can see that might be a problem is any smells, but there are plenty of people that have body odor much worse than any smells given off by this.
> ...



On my August trip on the SWC, I had a passenger in near proximity to me that represented the worst of both worlds, at first in the seat next to me in coach and then one seat ahead of me: Not only had he never been introduced to Right Guard, but he reeked of stale cigarette smoke. As a side issue, on top of that, he was making and receiving phone calls on his *%(**&ing cell phone at all hours. This was in coach all the way to LA from Chicago. Fortunately, on the second day, the car attendant put a stop to all the cell phone activity, and the guy got huffy and spent most of his time in the lounge car after that. He still "blessed" me and those around us with his presence from time to time afterward, and by the time we had arrived in LA, after not washing nor changing clothes for the whole length of the trip, he was not especially smelling like a bed of roses. :angry:


----------



## jb64 (Oct 12, 2011)

JayPea said:


> bobnabq said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...



Take a small jar of Vicks or other mentholatum rub and put a dab under your nose. Blocks out unpleasant smells. Morgue workers, nurses, and search and recovery workers use this trick when necessary.


----------



## Amtrak George (Oct 12, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> They don't make folks ever leave the train station for a smoke break. In fact, I've about had it with smokers. They push and shove their way to the front of the line to get off the train before those who are disembarking at the station (understandably to get more puff time in), and then they smoke SMACK in front of the entrance to the train, where everyone has to breathe in their smoke while waiting for the rest of the folks to get off the train and those in front of them to get on.


My apologies to my smoker friends, but this situation has gotten really disgusting. We can't enjoy getting on or off the train anymore because of the huge cloud of carcinogens we must walk through. I hate to say it, but it may be time to end smoke breaks. It is really a really unhealthy situation. This is a public place, and nonsmokers are forced to walk through smoke.


----------



## caravanman (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

I notice the OP asked whether electronic smokes were allowed on Amtrak... I am not sure he required opinions on smoking...?

Ed


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 13, 2011)

Caravanman, that's sort of the point. The actual Amtrak policy is based on the emissions from the electronic cigarettes which can then be correlated to real smoking.

Smoking can be as passionate of an issue as politics and religion, there is no doubt.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 13, 2011)

Guest said:


> The only thing I can see that might be a problem is any smells, but there are plenty of people that have body odor much worse than any smells given off by this.
> 
> I suspect most folks on here would also oppose body odor. :wacko:
> 
> Take a small jar of Vicks or other mentholatum rub and put a dab under your nose. Blocks out unpleasant smells. Morgue workers, nurses, and search and recovery workers use this trick when necessary.


Will someone please add Vicks to the list of items one needs to take camping, err, I mean when traveling on Amtrak.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, just try this next time you are exiting behind a bunch of smokers who are just lighting up after hitting the platform.

(In a loud voice, smile on your face, and jovial tone)

"Hey smokers! Just wanted to remind you that Amtrak's policy on smoking _REQUIRES_ you to be at least 25 feet away from the entrance to this Superliner/Viewliner/Amfleet/Bucket-O-Bolts, to protect non-smokers _like me_, right <Insert name of Amtrak TA-C or TA-S>, (standing there, doing nothing about it)? THANKS! "

You may not win any popularity contests, but being popular is vastly over rated. If you really want to enjoy it, and ramp it up a notch, throw in the line, "..........As stated in Amtrak's Service Manual, on page Hmmmmmmmmmm, doesn't seem to be stated......... Well, I've never let the facts get in the way of a good story. Just say "...Page 5, section 4, paragraph 2........"With a very authoritative voice.

It's fun!


----------



## hhswami (Oct 16, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Hey, just try this next time you are exiting behind a bunch of smokers who are just lighting up after hitting the platform.
> 
> (In a loud voice, smile on your face, and jovial tone)
> 
> ...


Sorry to respectfully disagree with you rrdude, but how could acting like a pompous jerk, wanting to seem authoritative, yelling dubious regulations at fellow passengers on the platform at an allowed smoke break be fun? In response, would I then politely ask you to either stop your motor or keep your _tail-pipe_ at least 25' from the platform.


----------



## NomDePlume (Feb 7, 2012)

Well shoot. If only patches worked for everyone. They take the leading edge off, but I haven't been able to quit on them (been trying and have cut way back). Guess I'll have to double up and add the mini lozenges for my trip or I'll be apt to kill someone, meds or no. Some of us are more prone to addiction than others, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 7, 2012)

NomDePlume said:


> Well shoot. If only patches worked for everyone. They take the leading edge off, but I haven't been able to quit on them (been trying and have cut way back). Guess I'll have to double up and add the mini lozenges for my trip or I'll be apt to kill someone, meds or no. Some of us are more prone to addiction than others, I'm afraid.


I smoked for 35 years (they were FREE/Cheap in the Service, my how times change!) quit in 1996 with the Aid of Nicotine Gum and plenty of Fluids and WILL Power!(I tried every p[rogram and technique out there, only the Gum worked!) No addiction can be whipped without the Desire to stop ,but you'll always need a little help fom your friends!! ^_^


----------



## Exiled in Express (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually had a fellow passenger ask a conductor about this as we were approaching a smoke stop station, my destination, the conductor said he had no problem with it as it was only water vapor emissions. It through me off as much as anything can after half a night's sleep.

While it is officially agaist the rules, YMMV.


----------



## marty (Aug 16, 2013)

Just 20 or so minutes ago I was told that I could not puff on an e cig traveling from DC to Chicago, which caught me completely off-guard. I am discreet and in two years have never been confronted. Conductor was polite and professional, but it seems a passenger saw me and complained I was smoking a cigar.

I never realized restrictions existed, but sure enough, they are in the policy. The policy does seem a little disjointed, because this is NOT smoking as nothing burns and there is no smoke. It makes as much sense as saying, "Amtrak is completely smoke free and smoking is not allowed. This includes chewing gum, using breath mints, wearing perfume, or using scented deodorant."


----------



## Reno89502 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just completed a PHL - KCY trip a week ago, and I had no problem using my e-cig on board. They do NOT leave any kind of odor. In fact, my sleeper attendant told me to feel free to use it in my room, since it does not leave any sort of smell, and just emits water vapor. It works the same way as the nicotrol inhaler, which is a prescription product.

Also, when I do smoke, I do my best to be a polite smoker and I walk far away from the doors. Heres a funny story for ya. The other day I was waiting for my NJ Transit train to depart PHL and I was on the platform smoking with one of the conductors. A female passenger walked by, gave us a look and said, "I wish they would ban smoking outdoors. That second hand smoke is killing us!" I looked at her and said "If they can ban smoking outdoors, I want them to ban cars from going in front of my house, those emissions are killing me!". The conductor then looked at me and said "What do you think is worse for her? Our smoke coming out of our cigarettes, or all of the fumes coming out of that diesel engine parked over there?" LoL


----------



## Skim (Aug 16, 2013)

There may not be smoke, but E-cigarettes emit vaporized nicotine (see the first reply on this thread). Nicotine is a strong stimulant, which can keep nonsmokers awake for hours.


----------



## the Other Mike (Aug 17, 2013)

I must say, I've TRIED to be a polite smoker. On a train I walk 1/2 down the car from the doors, in a resturant I leave and go outside ( even when smoking is permitted in the bar ) and walked 1/2 bock away from the door, however, why should I continue to go out of MY way to be polite when people just whine and cry ?

Next time on a train, I won't wear my patches and use smokeless cigarettes. I'll smoke and when someone bitches I'll eat 10 or 12 pickled eggs, a few beers and some cabbage and sit next to the jackass who complains. for the rest of the trip.

Some people should be THANKFUL I travel by roomette but it would be worth sitting next to a whiner and farting all night just to make a point.


----------



## guest (Aug 17, 2013)

the Other Mike said:


> I must say, I've TRIED to be a polite smoker. On a train I walk 1/2 down the car from the doors, in a resturant I leave and go outside ( even when smoking is permitted in the bar ) and walked 1/2 bock away from the door, however, why should I continue to go out of MY way to be polite when people just whine and cry ?
> Next time on a train, I won't wear my patches and use smokeless cigarettes. I'll smoke and when someone bitches I'll eat 10 or 12 pickled eggs, a few beers and some cabbage and sit next to the jackass who complains. for the rest of the trip.
> 
> Some people should be THANKFUL I travel by roomette but it would be worth sitting next to a whiner and farting all night just to make a point.


Well, aren't you just full of Southern charm and manners. Hope I never have the misfortune to travel around you or your ilk.


----------



## Eris (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm pretty adamantly anti-smoking and whatnot, asthmatic and pathetic, have thrown an inhaler at an acquaintance who was insisting on smoking at our group's restaurant table (back in the olden days, where you could smoke in restaurants), etc, etc. I've been my share of ass about the whole thing, no doubt about it.

HOWEVER, gotta say, riding on Amtrak... at least the smokers freakin' get off the train along the way! It's like me, and 12 smokers kicking around at the longer stops.

Anyway, the airlines/FAA ban e-cigarettes, too. I bet when they drop that restriction (if they do) Amtrak will, too.


----------



## mjaynes288 (Aug 17, 2013)

For all those who think e-cigs are harmless I can tell you they are not. I was in the Sightseeer Lounge on the CS last year when some guy walked in sat down half a car away from me and started puffing on one. I had no idea what it was. Every time he took it out I started coughing. 10 minutes after he put it away I was fine until he used it again. Can deffenders of e-cigs please explain my physical reaction? Remeber I had no clue e-cigs existed and therefore had no preconcived notion about them. After that trip I looked them up. The FDA found cancer causing chemicals in some cartridges they tested. E-cigs are safer than the real thing but no cigs are even safer. Please keep your cough inducing vapor off the trains I am on. If you need nicotine while on board use some delivery method that does to share it with everyone breathing in the same car.


----------



## leemell (Aug 17, 2013)

Well Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking aboard the trains, including e-cigs. The SCA was clearly out-of -bounds telling to feel free to smoke the e-cig in the roomette.


----------



## Marty (Aug 17, 2013)

Of course Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking. The issue is that a personal vaporizer (ecig) is not smoking, so lumping ecig regulations in with smoking restrictions makes no more sense than saying, "Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking, including breath mints."

Smoking and ecigs are only related in that:

1. Both involve nicotine

2. Both involve exhaled gases

If the concern is smoke (combusted material with ash), then it does not apply to ecigs.

If the concern is aroma, then passenger body odor dwarfs the faint aroma of ecigs.

If the concern is (1) above, then nicotine patches and gum should also be banned.

If the concern is (2) above, then asthma and other inhalers should also be banned.

If, on the other hand, the concern is irrational and ignorant mob-like hysteria against anything that even hints at smoking, then the current policy is the correct approach.

Again, this is NOT SMOKING -- at all, so regurgitating that Amtrak bans all forms of smoking is completely non sequitur and misses the point.


----------



## Marty (Aug 17, 2013)

mjaynes288 said:


> For all those who think e-cigs are harmless I can tell you they are not. I was in the Sightseeer Lounge on the CS last year when some guy walked in sat down half a car away from me and started puffing on one. I had no idea what it was. Every time he took it out I started coughing. 10 minutes after he put it away I was fine until he used it again. Can deffenders of e-cigs please explain my physical reaction? Remeber I had no clue e-cigs existed and therefore had no preconcived notion about them. After that trip I looked them up. The FDA found cancer causing chemicals in some cartridges they tested. E-cigs are safer than the real thing but no cigs are even safer. Please keep your cough inducing vapor off the trains I am on. If you need nicotine while on board use some delivery method that does to share it with everyone breathing in the same car.


I cannot explain your reaction and my heart goes out to you, because every time I smell seafood I get nausea, sometimes resulting in vomit. I have no clue why I react that way and must take special care when I attend restaurants that sell seafood, usually just avoiding them completely.
It never occurred to me to direct my anger over nausea to those people who enjoy seafood.


----------



## leemell (Aug 17, 2013)

Marty said:


> Of course Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking. The issue is that a personal vaporizer (ecig) is not smoking, so lumping ecig regulations in with smoking restrictions makes no more sense than saying, "Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking, including breath mints."
> Smoking and ecigs are only related in that:
> 
> 1. Both involve nicotine
> ...


Let's try this again with a copy of Amtrak's policy statement:

Smoking PolicyAll Amtrak trains, Thruway buses and stations are *entirely non-smoking*. _*Electronic smoking devices, such as electronic cigarettes, are not allowed in any area on trains, on Thruway services, in stations or in any other location where smoking is prohibited.*_

I think it clearly states no electronic smoking devices. Just so there is no question of the policy. Whether or not anybody likes it, this policy is in force and need to be heeded, else the Conductor can throw you off the train, and if I remember correctly some already have done that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 17, 2013)

Nicotine Gum or Inhalers are the answer for those Traveling and unable to quit! Willpower is the Only Surefire Answer to Quiting! 

(It's easy to quit Smoking, i did it Thousands of Times during the 35 years i was an Addict! :giggle: )


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 17, 2013)

Marty said:


> Of course Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking. The issue is that a personal vaporizer (ecig) is not smoking, so lumping ecig regulations in with smoking restrictions makes no more sense than saying, "Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking, including breath mints."
> Smoking and ecigs are only related in that:
> 
> 1. Both involve nicotine
> ...


A similar thread to this one has been locked before because of the obvious emotions it inflicts. So, I would like to gently address your rebuttle.

I would like to say that the reason is because of (1) AND (2) combined. You are exhaling nicotene. And it is with every breath/puff you take. Not like an inhaler, not like patches and gum.

Quite frankly, I would like to see them ban chewing tabakky, too. The constant spitting - and when you take in a whiff.... Aaaaaarrrrrg!

And the CHILDREN! Mustn't offend the children by glorifying and glamourizing nicotene ingestion! Ok - maybe not.


----------



## mjaynes288 (Aug 17, 2013)

Marty said:


> Of course Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking. The issue is that a personal vaporizer (ecig) is not smoking, so lumping ecig regulations in with smoking restrictions makes no more sense than saying, "Amtrak very clearly bans all smoking, including breath mints."
> Smoking and ecigs are only related in that:
> 
> 1. Both involve nicotine
> ...


Patches and gum do not share whatever chemicals are in them with the rest of the car. Inhalers are medications and studied for safety. E-cigs have not gone through drug studies. Also asthma and other breathing difficulties are covered under the Americans with Disabilities Act and the Rehab Act. The courts have rule smoking is not disability. If you are disabled (unable to do a major life activity: seeing, hearing, walking, breathing, etc.) by nicotine addiction please use FDA approved medications to treat your condition. I have never seen an asthmatic take more than 2 puff every 4 hours on an albuterol inhaler. That is very different than the person puffing on the e-cig for 5 minutes every 20 minutes. I would not want to be in the same car as someone using a nebulizer but if Amtrak made a rule against nebulizers they would have to make a reasonable exception under the ADA for each person who have a disability effecting their ability to breath i.e. people who use a nebulizers.



Marty said:


> I cannot explain your reaction and my heart goes out to you, because every time I smell seafood I get nausea, sometimes resulting in vomit. I have no clue why I react that way and must take special care when I attend restaurants that sell seafood, usually just avoiding them completely.
> It never occurred to me to direct my anger over nausea to those people who enjoy seafood.


What anger? I am not angry. I support Amtrak's e-cig ban (the only place I have ever encountered them) because I want to continue riding. I do not feel you understand the severity of my reaction. I started coughing so hard I could not catch my breath. It did not stop until the vapor disapated. The equal comparison would be if you vomitted immediately on smelling seafood and could not stop dry heaving until the smell went away. If Amtrak changed the rules to allow e-cigs I would have to find a different way to travel. This is an unemotional analysis of the facts. I would not willingly put myself in a possition where I was exposed to e-cigs again.


----------



## mjaynes288 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry about the double post. Is there some way someone can delete one?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 17, 2013)

mjaynes288 said:


> Sorry about the double post. Is there some way someone can delete one?


Done!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 17, 2013)

mjaynes288 said:


> For all those who think e-cigs are harmless I can tell you they are not. I was in the Sightseeer Lounge on the CS last year when some guy walked in sat down half a car away from me and started puffing on one. I had no idea what it was. Every time he took it out I started coughing. 10 minutes after he put it away I was fine until he used it again. Can deffenders of e-cigs please explain my physical reaction? Remeber I had no clue e-cigs existed and therefore had no preconcived notion about them. After that trip I looked them up. The FDA found cancer causing chemicals in some cartridges they tested. E-cigs are safer than the real thing but no cigs are even safer. Please keep your cough inducing vapor off the trains I am on. If you need nicotine while on board use some delivery method that does to share it with everyone breathing in the same car.


agree!!!


----------



## RyFy (Nov 6, 2013)

For all of you Complaining, E-Cigs are oderless or smell very good (mint etc). You wouldn't have to deal with the smokey person sitting next to you, you would just have to get the "bad omen" you have about someone smoking near you and realize its not hurting me at all.. I will not get cancer from the vapor... its not blowing in my face it just dissappears...

Until then, your just gonna have to deal with that gross smelling person next to you because you can't get over someone having the right to do something harmless to you in a traincar.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 6, 2013)

Let us call smokers what they really are...legalized drug addicts. They need help and should seek it anywhere except on my train.. E-Cigs are just another crutch that prolongs their addiction. Society has made great progress in eliminating havens for smokers. Amtrak should stand tough on it's non smoking policies.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2013)

FYI: On my recent trip on Amtrak in October, on numerous trains throughout the US, I heard an announcement that I've heard many times before - with one part that I NEVER heard said before! During the conductor's speech of rules (s)he included the following:



> ... There is no smoking at all aboard the train. *This includes electronic cigarettes!* Anyone caught smoking will be put off the train! ...


And this was said by not just one conductor on one train. Sometimes it was repeated by multiple conductors on the same train!
Thus, the answer is no to e-cigs!


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 6, 2013)

And you can tell that people are not using e-cigs to quit as I have never seen anyone with an e-cig at a "smoke stop". Some of us like to go outside at long stops and it sure is irritating to have to walk through a cloud of lung killer because all the smokers crowd by the door. I guess it wouldn't be right, though, to ask them to keep further from the train - perhaps in the middle of the next track but they could stand down by the middle of the car so non-smokers don't get instant cancer walking past them.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2013)

At one unscheduled "smoke stop" (because of a broken down freight in front of us that had us stopped on the single track main line for over 1 hour), the conductor finally relented and made it a "smoke stop". She then told my traveling partner to step away from the door. The only thing was he was not smoking, and does not smoke!

I have heard many times where the conductor states to "step away ## feet from the train if you wish to smoke"!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm the OP....My wife passed away from cancer on February 11, 2012...... She fought it for 8 years and wanted so badly to quit smoking, but it finally beat her....


----------



## PerRock (Nov 6, 2013)

RyFy said:


> For all of you Complaining, E-Cigs are oderless or smell very good (mint etc). You wouldn't have to deal with the smokey person sitting next to you, you would just have to get the "bad omen" you have about someone smoking near you and realize its not hurting me at all.. I will not get cancer from the vapor... its not blowing in my face it just dissappears...
> 
> Until then, your just gonna have to deal with that gross smelling person next to you because you can't get over someone having the right to do something harmless to you in a traincar.


Except that E-cigs do put off an odor. Some might smell slightly minty, but there is a bad odor that comes from them. and the desire to not have them on board is not just an 'I don't want cancer' thing, it's an odor, visual, and a perception of smoking still exists.

Either way the rules are quite clear, no smoking e-cigs on board.

peter


----------



## buddy559 (Nov 6, 2013)

Railroad Bill said:


> Let us call smokers what they really are...legalized drug addicts. They need help and should seek it anywhere except on my train.. E-Cigs are just another crutch that prolongs their addiction. Society has made great progress in eliminating havens for smokers. Amtrak should stand tough on it's non smoking policies.


Lets cut off the coffee and see what the body count is in the diner by lunchtime.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 6, 2013)

Tumbleweed said:


> I'm the OP....My wife passed away from cancer on February 11, 2012...... She fought it for 8 years and wanted so badly to quit smoking, but it finally beat her....


I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2013)

Tumbleweed said:


> I'm the OP....My wife passed away from cancer on February 11, 2012...... She fought it for 8 years and wanted so badly to quit smoking, but it finally beat her....


My condolences!


----------



## leemell (Nov 6, 2013)

RyFy said:


> For all of you Complaining, E-Cigs are oderless or smell very good (mint etc). You wouldn't have to deal with the smokey person sitting next to you, you would just have to get the "bad omen" you have about someone smoking near you and realize its not hurting me at all.. I will not get cancer from the vapor... its not blowing in my face it just dissappears...
> 
> Until then, your just gonna have to deal with that gross smelling person next to you because you can't get over someone having the right to do something harmless to you in a traincar.


There is still nicotine in the exhaled gases.and nearby people can inhale it.


----------



## pianocat (Nov 6, 2013)

I smoked for about 20 years, my 7 year quit anniversary is coming up ...i just realized this...the same day i leave for California! Now more than ever this trip is a true 'present' I'm fortunate enough to give to myself. So, I understand the nature of addiction, and the pervasive hold it can have on a person. Having endured some agonizing times during my first few weeks of quitting, I'm fairly militant about protecting what is left of my lungs. I don't personally believe there's enough science yet on the E-cigarettes to register an intelligent opinion ... but I'm glad that Amtrak bans them while they figure it out. It's not worth the risk, in my own case. Society has made huge strides in non-smoker's rights in public places in last few years. Still....when I have to go in to the local Walmart, for about 30 seconds I have to honestly hold my breath unless I want to inhale the equivalent of a few cigarettes from employees just outside the door. In August of 2013 EB made the announcement inclusive of Ecigs not being allowed. I remember thinking, that guy made that announcement dripping with so much disdain for the habit, you could cut it with a knife. Especially the part about, "..You. WILL. Be Put Off The Train..." Tumbleweed - I am so sorry for your loss , hope you're doing ok.


----------



## SANSR (Nov 6, 2013)

One correction to an earlier post: The Auto Train is now smoke free while on board. This change occured a few months ago. I believe the smoke break, if you can call it that, coincides with the crew change stop, the only planned stop on the route in either direction.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2013)

Pianocat - Congratulations on your triumph!


----------



## pianocat (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks very much. Probably one of the most difficult things I've ever done in my life.


----------

